
Mobile Internet cost around the world [Infographics] - joelhaus
http://gigaom.com/broadband/mobile-internet-cost-around-the-world-infographics/
======
joelhaus
The U.S. needs to model our wireless regulations after these leading
countries. Our economic health will suffer unless our regulatory structure
improves to accommodate more competitive markets.

As it stands, much of the potential of the software business is being
hamstrung by the lack of affordable and high-quality internet access.

------
mooism2
Japanese mobile internet costs about half as much as UK mobile internet, not
about a sixth as much.

Starting the graph at 10 instead of at 0 is misleading.

